# DHL international shipping



## Halfdaft (6/11/17)

Hi all!

A package that I have ordered was shipped from 3FVape this morning, and this being the first time that I'm importing vape goods using a courier (DHL) I wanted to get a good idea of how long it will take to get to me.

Any help is appreciated!

@TheV @antonherbst @RenaldoRheeder @BeardedVaper93


----------



## ShaneW (6/11/17)

What DHL shipping option did you use? If its expedited then it should take about 3-4 business days.
Once you have your tracking number and its been collected, DHL will give an estimated delivery date. Provided cu$toms don't get involved and you pay the VAT on time, the delivery date is pretty accurate

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (6/11/17)

@KZOR @Rob Fisher @Zeki Hilmi maybe you guys can help here please.

Thanks


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (6/11/17)

DHL seemed to have upped their game lately. Basically everything gets to the country very quickly and providing customs aren’t jerks I get everything between 3-5days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (6/11/17)

I also ordered from 3Fvape via DHL this morning. 
It depends on the items you ordered. Mine were all "24hr" items so i should get it early next week via DHL Express Small Parcel.
I ordered 2 "pre-order" items about 6 weeks ago and also opted for DHL but it will only be shipped once the company receives the goods from the manufacturer.
If the items are in stock then you should receive it within a 2 week period.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Halfdaft (6/11/17)

KZOR said:


> I also ordered from DHL this morning.
> It depends on the items you ordered. Mine were all "24hr" items so i should get it early next week via DHL Express Small Parcel.
> I ordered 2 "pre-order" items about 6 weeks ago and also opted for DHL but it will only be shipped once the company receives the goods from the manufacturer.
> If the items are in stock then you should receive it within a 2 week period.


Thanks!
The order had actually been placed on the 21st. I received notification that it had shipped today.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/17)

I have tried the courier option twice but then they had to split the order or substitute items and then I just forgot the order and waited for it. In fact both times I paid for courier the items still took a while and still ended up at the post office. Whenever I order from China it’s alway just cheap crap and I order and forget it till it eventually arrives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/17)

FedEx and DHL from Europe or the USA pretty much works perfectly every time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BATMAN (6/11/17)

Howsit guys

When I logged on to 3FVape it didnt give the option to courier to South Africa.
Do you guys have to contact a courier company yourselves or is the a way to organise this on their site?

Sorry if this was an obvious q and if i simply just missed something.


----------



## Halfdaft (6/11/17)

BATMAN said:


> Howsit guys
> 
> When I logged on to 3FVape it didnt give the option to courier to South Africa.
> Do you guys have to contact a courier company yourselves or is the a way to organise this on their site?
> ...


Its the last option when looking at delivery methods.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

